# JavaScript Einbindungsprobleme / Verständnisprob.



## krixx (7. Mrz 2005)

:bahnhof: Hi !! 
Ich will in Dreamweaver MX 2004 ein JavaScript einfügen !! Es soll ein Bild beim onMouseOver in einem kleinen Fenster vergrössert zeigen !! Habe den Code aus einer gefundenen Page kopiert & versucht über JavaScript einfügen einzubinden !! ----> lauter Fehlermeldungen waren das Ergebnis !!
Habe keine Ahnung von JavaScript & hoffe mir kann hier einer helfen !!

... der geklaute Code lautet :







',
WIDTH, 171, HEIGHT, 250, LEFT, ABOVE, FGCOLOR, '#111111', BGCOLOR,
'#555555', BORDER, 2)" onMouseOut="nd();">

Kann mir jemand sagen was ich bei Dreamweaver MX2004 im Feld JavaScript aufrufen eingeben muss ?
Oder hat jemand einen anderen Vorschlag wie ich den o.g. Effekt erstellen kann !

krixx


----------



## Dreezard (7. Mrz 2005)

JavaScript != Java


----------



## Guest (7. Mrz 2005)

... das heisst ??


----------



## Dreezard (7. Mrz 2005)

Das heißt: Das hier ist ein Java-Forum und hat rein garnix mit JavaScript zu tun.


----------



## EagleEye (7. Mrz 2005)

so erstmal den kram verschoben


----------



## Student (7. Mrz 2005)

Hallo,


			
				krixx hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Habe keine Ahnung von JavaScript


Joa .. :arrow: http://de.selfhtml.org/javascript/


----------

